
Show HN: ShittyMVP.com – Quick and Dirty MVP with a Money Back Guarantee - oDot
https://www.shittymvp.com/
======
RepressedEmu
I tried doing something similar a year ago but had a lot of trouble finding
the right type of customer who needed an MVP. Being able to start fresh and
move quickly on a new idea sounds like the perfect kind of work :) Just
curious how many projects you've done so far with this model?

PS. love the simplicity of your site. it shows me you know the true meaning of
MVP!

~~~
oDot
Yeah, getting client is tough. Especially when the targets here don't have
anything out yet.

ShittyMVP was just launched so nothing yet with exactly that model, however
there are a lot of lessons here from my previous work with clients.

Thank you for the compliment :)

------
oDot
I founded this after bumping over and over again into (usually non-tech)
people just wanting to get something out, _now_. It's a lot harder for non-
technical people to test the waters, and it often includes a lot of grinding
work just to get a freelance team up and running.

The thing here is that I work with the clients on their MVP scope so it can
fit our offering ($5000 & 30 days), a thing that usually makes the MVP better,
more focused.

Since I operate so fast some things can't be promised (like code quality or a
spec document), but that's what the money back guarantee is for.

Hopefully this will help more talented people release and test stuff instead
of sitting in a room writing specs.

~~~
wayn3
that money back guarantee is going to hurt :(

------
hashkb
Every client and manager I've ever worked for wanted their thing done as fast
as possible. No business person I've met actually understands technical debt,
let alone factors it into decision making.

I work with my clients to manage these trade-offs, and most of them opt for
low cost, high speed, low code quality. I still don't charge a flat fee or
offer money back.

~~~
oDot
As I mentioned in another comment, the price is indeed fixed, but the work is
not -- if client's initial request is too much work for ShittyMVP's offering I
will advise to remove features. If all of them are crucial to the MVP, and
they rarely are, I'll recommend trying other freelance options (such as
yourself).

------
mapster
I'd like to start a similar site, but where people start a project (MVP) and
we add dev steps that they can fund one step at a time (i.e. in $250-500
chunks). initial consult fee is $200 to lay out the general budget and tasks
to get to 100%.

------
angryasian
can you explain your process after payment ? Like design, how do you collect
requirements that are in scope ? etc.

What language or frameworks do you use ?

Do you at least try to write good code ?

~~~
oDot
Design is very simple -- creative work is usually the most time consuming and
so what I do is have an aesthetically pleasing yet _very_ simple design.

This depends on the project, but mostly (in no particular order): Node,
Python, Angular, Vue, NativeScript, Ionic.

Yes, I most definitely try to write good code -- that statement is an
underpromise because code good is simply not the focus.

------
midgetjones
Nice! Do I get my money back if the MVP isn't shitty?

~~~
oDot
You get your money back for any reason! I can understand why you'd be angry if
we break the shitty promise.

------
peternicky
Interesting idea! How do you protect yourself against people always requesting
for a refund? It seems this could be abused, no?

~~~
oDot
That's right -- I ask for money upfront to know they're serious. I then deploy
the final product to a dev env and don't deliver until they say they want to
keep it

~~~
ezekg
But what happens when you deploy it to production, they grab the code, and 29
days later they request a refund? Do you void the 30-day guarantee when they
sign off for a production deployment? Or is that 30 days included in the
30-day development period? (Sneaky, sneaky…)

~~~
oDot
There isn't a 30-day money back guarantee, just a money back guarantee. It is
indeed voided on production deployment

~~~
ezekg
Oops--I guess I misread. Cool idea, regardless. Good luck!

